# Alltags-Kinderanhänger



## sushy (21. Juli 2010)

Wir haben einen Singletrailer für unsere Kleine fürs sportlichere Radeln. Allerdings finde ich den Anhänger nicht unbedingt Alltagstauglich bzw. halt auch zu teuer, um ihn mal wo stehen zu lassen. Daher überlegen wir jetzt, ob wir uns noch einen günstigen Zweitanhänger für das Alltagsgeschäft zulegen. Ich mache normalerweise alles mit dem Rad und bin tierisch davon genervt, im Moment mit unserem Nachwuchs so auf das Auto angewiesen zu sein. 
Was wäre denn da zu empfehlen? Der Anhänger würde hauptsächlich für kurze Strecken gebraucht, zum Einkaufen, zur Oma usw. 
Da irgendwann noch ein 2. Kind geplant ist stellt sich dann noch die Frage, ob es nicht Sinn machen würde, gleich einen Doppelsitzer zu nehmen. Was meint ihr?


----------



## odelay (21. Juli 2010)

Croozer Einsitzer kaufen für den Alltag

wenn 2. Kind wirklich da, Croozer verkaufen und den Croozer Zweisitzer kaufen

bei Croozer gibt es für 400 (Preis für den 2Sitzer) den Hänger + Jogger + Caddy + Bike-Set in tauglicher Qualität

2Sitzer sind schon deutlich unhandlicher als 1Sitzer, wenn man den nicht wirklich braucht, muss man sich das nicht antun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sentilo (24. Juli 2010)

Hi Sushi,

wir hatten jahrelang einen Kiddy Van. Der kostet knapp 250 Euro und liegt damit deutlich unter den Nobelmarken. Es ist keine Luxuskarosse, aber geräumig, leicht und haltbar, Kind, Hund und Alditüten hatten locker Platz. Er lässt sich auch gut zusammenlegen fürs Auto. 

Ansonsten hilft diese Seite:

http://www.zweipluszwei.com/start.php

Das ist so ziemlich alles aufgeführt, was rollt. 

Grüße

Sentilo


----------



## Pan Tau (1. August 2010)

Wir fahren seit einigen Jahren den Chariot Corsaire XL (http://www.chariot.de/index.php?id=104) und sind damit sehr zufrieden - die Kinder übrigens auch 

Zuvor hatten wir auch einen preiswerten, ungefederten Anhänger für zwei Kinder und haben diesen nach kurzer Zeit stillgelegt. Das Problem war u.a. die fehlende Federung - jeder Feldweg und/oder Kopfsteinpflaster-Strecke wurde für die Kinder zur Quälerei...

Mittlerweile haben wir ein sehr solides Kettenschloß für unseren Chariot und transportieren dieses auch im Hänger.

An Deiner Stelle würde ich mich nach einem gebrauchten Anhänger umsehen und das gesparte Geld in ein wirklich sicheres Schloß investieren.


----------



## Englaender (3. August 2010)

Fidelio am St. Anna Platz kennst Du, oder?


----------



## andy2 (4. August 2010)

ich hatte das gleiche problem und habe es beim singletrailer belassen und zwar aus folgendem grund, mit dem 2 raedrigen habe ich unsere tochter in null komma nichts erstmal auf die seite gelegt, wenn man den singletrailer gewohnt ist und damit faehrt, kann ja nicht umkippen, ist es eine riesenumstellung auf einen mit 2 raedern der in jeder schneller gefahrenen kurve zum kippen neigt,


----------



## tebis (6. August 2010)

sushy schrieb:


> Wir haben einen Singletrailer für unsere Kleine fürs sportlichere Radeln. Allerdings finde ich den Anhänger nicht unbedingt Alltagstauglich bzw. halt auch zu teuer, um ihn mal wo stehen zu lassen. Daher überlegen wir jetzt, ob wir uns noch einen günstigen Zweitanhänger für das Alltagsgeschäft zulegen. Ich mache normalerweise alles mit dem Rad und bin tierisch davon genervt, im Moment mit unserem Nachwuchs so auf das Auto angewiesen zu sein.
> Was wäre denn da zu empfehlen? Der Anhänger würde hauptsächlich für kurze Strecken gebraucht, zum Einkaufen, zur Oma usw.
> Da irgendwann noch ein 2. Kind geplant ist stellt sich dann noch die Frage, ob es nicht Sinn machen würde, gleich einen Doppelsitzer zu nehmen. Was meint ihr?



Ich gebe mal meine Erfahrungen zu dem Thema weiter:

Wir haben für unserer Kinder (aktuell 4,5 und 2,5) einen Chariot Cougar 1 gekauft und haben auch lange überlegt. Entscheidend für ein "teures" Modell war der hohe Wiederverkaufswert. Also entweder einen für 200 kaufen und nach ein paar Jahren vielleicht noch 50 bekommen. Oder mehr ausgeben und nach ein paar Jahren mit der gleichen Differenz wie beim billigen (oder sogar weniger) aus der Geschichte herauskommen (Einfach mal die Ebay-Preise beobachten und staunen).

Dafür hat man in der gleichen Zeit ein absolutes Top-Produkt mit einem riesigen Alltagsnutzen, statt einer billigen Karre, wo vielleicht doch mal eher etwas kaputt geht oder die praktischen Details fehlen.

Als wir den Cougar gekauft haben, hatten wir erst ein Kind. 4 Wochen nach dem Kauf wurde meine Frau wieder schwanger und wir dachten und (in bezug auf den Anhänger) "Na suuuuuuper......, hätten wir doch den 2-Sitzer genommen.

Im Nachhinein bin ich froh, dass wir es nicht gemacht haben, denn der 2 Sitzer ist doch merklich breiter, was sich gerade in der Stadt nicht als Vorteil herausstellt. Außerdem ist die zusätzliche Masse, die dann bewegt (und abgebremst) werden will, auch nicht ohne.

Umlegen des Hängers kann ich nicht bestätigen. Auch bei zügiger Fahrt bleibt das Ding auf zwei Rädern, tiefer Schwerpunkt sei Dank.

Wir waren, trotz nur 2 Jahren Abstand, nie in der Verlegenheit, dass wir für beide Kinder gleichzeitig eine Transportmöglichkeit brauchten, denn unser großer konnte dann mit 3 Jahren selber fahren, sodass wir problemlos auch zu viert dann kleiner Ausflüge machen konnten.

Noch zur Praxistauglichkeit ein paar Stichworte: einstellbare Blattfederung, integriertes Mückennetz, Lüftungsöffnungen, Taschen innen für die wichtigen Dinge der kleinen Passagiere, 5-Punkt-Gurt, in Nullkommanix zum Kinderwagen umgebaut  (z.B. für die City), ausklappbarer Kofferraum, rollbarer Sonnenschutz, komplett faltbar, etc.

Nach über 3 Jahren intensivem Gebrauch sommers wie winters, kann ich den Anhänger rundum empfehlen und würde den Cougar jederzeit wieder kaufen.

tebis



Und zum Thema "stehen lassen": Abschließen würde ich jeden Kinderanhänger


----------



## cybal (10. August 2010)

Hallo, bin auch total Cougar Fan. Unser Kleiner wird jetzt in Kürze 3 Jahr alt und wir haben den Chariot auch als Kinderwagen hergenommen, und zwar öfter als den Normalen.. !! ;-)
Nun stehen wir aber vor der nächsten Frage, nachdem wir im nächsten Jahr umsteigen müssen auf was Neues: Wir fahren nämlich gerne Touren zu Dritt und bräuchten deshalb von Euch einen Tipp was Ihren empfehlen würdet für Kids ab 3.

Habe schon mal ein solches Tret-Halb-Bike für die Sattelstütze gedacht, aber verträgt sich das mit einem Fully? 

Danke für Eure Tipps..


----------



## Filmchen (16. August 2010)

Hallo,

dann will ich mal unseren Burley ins Rennen werfen. Wir haben damals den Zweisitzer genommen, da unsere Kinder mit 1 und 3 Jahren beide noch mitfahren mussten. Der Burley baut relativ schmal, so ist manövrieren gut drin, allerdings ist der Platz beschränkt. Für unsere Zwerge hat es gereicht.

Wenn ich nun (nach 2 Jahren) daran denke, was der Burley alles mitmacht, kann ich mir kaum eine bessere Investition vorstellen. Von Alpentouren (mit beiden Kindern und 16er Radl hintendrauf) über Urlaube, Einkaufen, schlicht alles was irgendwie geht. Und er ist bisher unkaputtbar.

Trotzdem ist es gut, daß unser Großer nun selbst komplette Touren fährt (Gewicht). Den Hänger werden wir sicher auch nach beiden Kindern behalten, eignet er sich doch vortrefflich als Familientourstauraumbereitsteller.

LG Sven


----------



## oldrizzo (24. November 2010)

guten morgen,

meine frau und ich sind zur zeit auch auf der suche nach einem hänger fürs kind. es ist unser 1., daher sind wir etwas unsicher. ich hatte gleich an einen chariot gedacht, die frage ist, ab wieviel monaten man es verantworten kann, ein kleinkind mitzunehmen. es gibt ja diesen babysitz für die mitnahme von kleinkindern bis 10 monate. welche erfahrungen habt ihr gemacht? ist das zu empfehlen? die singletrailer sind toll, aber jenseits von allem was wir uns leisten können. danke für infos und tipps!


----------



## joe.breeze (24. November 2010)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> guten morgen,
> 
> meine frau und ich sind zur zeit auch auf der suche nach einem hänger fürs kind. es ist unser 1., daher sind wir etwas unsicher. ich hatte gleich an einen chariot gedacht, die frage ist, ab wieviel monaten man es verantworten kann, ein kleinkind mitzunehmen. es gibt ja diesen babysitz für die mitnahme von kleinkindern bis 10 monate. welche erfahrungen habt ihr gemacht? ist das zu empfehlen? die singletrailer sind toll, aber jenseits von allem was wir uns leisten können. danke für infos und tipps!



Wir haben kurz nach der Geburt unseres ersten Sohnes einen Kindercar City SSL gekauft. Insgesamt bin ich von dem Teil immer noch überzeugt, die Qualität stimmt im Großen und Ganzen. Unseren ersten Sohn haben wir mit 12 Wochen in der Weber-Babyschale darin transportiert. 

Vorteile: Hohe Belastbarkeit durch Aluwanne, hohes zul. Gesamtgewicht, gute Gurte, sehr geräumig, viel durchdachtes Zubehör verfügbar, Federung, sehr robust.

Nachteile: hohes Leergewicht, breit (Türen, Zugfahrten), relativ unflexibel (wenig Jogger-Zubehör, etc.), Verdeckbefestigung könnte besser sein, Reifenverschleiß durch kleine Laufräder recht hoch.

Nach 5,5 Jahren Alltags-Nutzung mit inzwischen zwei Kindern zeigt das Verdeck Verschleißspuren, insgesamt ist der Anhänger für das Alter aber noch topfit. 

Mit zwei 4 und fast 6 Jahre alten Kindern wird es zunehmend zur Herausforderung, die ganze Fuhre zu ziehen. Zum Glück fahren beide immer häufiger selbst. Werde ihn wohl bald zum Lastenanhänger umfunktionieren.

Fazit: Ich würde ihn wieder kaufen, allerdings mit einem verbesserten Verdeck (ein bisschen Basteln ist da angesagt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tebis (24. November 2010)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> guten morgen,
> 
> meine frau und ich sind zur zeit auch auf der suche nach einem hänger fürs kind. es ist unser 1., daher sind wir etwas unsicher. ich hatte gleich an einen chariot gedacht, die frage ist, ab wieviel monaten man es verantworten kann, ein kleinkind mitzunehmen. es gibt ja diesen babysitz für die mitnahme von kleinkindern bis 10 monate. welche erfahrungen habt ihr gemacht? ist das zu empfehlen? die singletrailer sind toll, aber jenseits von allem was wir uns leisten können. danke für infos und tipps!



Es gibt zwar diese Baby-Schale von Weber, aber wir haben uns an die Vorgabe gehalten, dass das Kind selbstständig sitzen können soll.


----------



## joe.breeze (24. November 2010)

tebis schrieb:


> Es gibt zwar diese Baby-Schale von Weber, aber wir haben uns an die Vorgabe gehalten, dass das Kind selbstständig sitzen können soll.



...das muss jeder selber entscheiden... 

unsere jungs haben jedenfalls beide die weber-babyschale "überlebt" und erfreuen sich bester gesundheit und körperlicher fitness. kinder sollen ja eigentlich auch nicht mit 9 monaten laufen oder mit 2 jahren rad fahren können. aber irgendwie haben wir wohl vergessen, unseren das rechtzeitig zu verbieten


----------



## Markusso (24. November 2010)

wir haben wie odelay den croozer einsitzer und sind super zufrieden damit - das dings hat richtig platz, sowohl im innenraum als im kofferraum. man muss allerdings ein sonnenrollo einbauen. Wir habens am anfang mit der babyschale vom kinderwagen und ab 3. monat mit der "baby-hängematte" von chariot verwendet - zweiteres ist zu empfehlen.

als zweitanhänger aber wohl schon zu teuer?


----------



## FlyingScotsman (25. November 2010)

tebis schrieb:


> Es gibt zwar diese Baby-Schale von Weber, aber wir haben uns an die Vorgabe gehalten, dass das Kind selbstständig sitzen können soll.


Diese "Vorgabe" gilt doch für Kinder die nicht in Kindersitzen im Hänger transportiert werden, sondern direkt im Hänger sitzen!


----------



## Interwoven (25. November 2010)

Wir haben den cougar1 und den Kauf bisher nicht bereut. Einsatz ab 0monate mit babytasche (ohne Rad!) und dann ab ca. 4Monaten  bei kleineren Ausfahrten in der babyhängematte, die unser Sohn auch jetzt mit 10 Monaten noch nutzt. Werde aber demnächst umbauen, da er jetzt sauber sitzt und bald läuft. nutzen den Hänger mit buggy Rädern als primären Kinderwagen/alltagswagen. Läuft einfach zu Fuß/mit dem Rad absolut geil. 

War jetzt bisschen off Tonic. Aber würde in jeder Situation auf die Premium Modelle zurückgreifen.


----------



## tebis (25. November 2010)

FlyingScotsman schrieb:


> Diese "Vorgabe" gilt doch für Kinder die nicht in Kindersitzen im Hänger transportiert werden, sondern direkt im Hänger sitzen!



Richtig! Wir waren uns etwas unschlüssig und haben uns dann wie bereits geschrieben gegen die Schale entschieden. Ich weiß aus meinem Bekanntenkreis, dass dort einige die Schale genutz haben, einige dagegen nicht.

Als wir den Chariot Cougar gekauft haben, war unser Großer schon über ein Jahr. Daher hat sich diese Frage damals nicht gestellt. Bei unserer Kleinen haben wir dann überlegt und wie bereits beschrieben gewartet.

Ist wie beim Impfen: Entscheidung liegt bei den Eltern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## idworker (25. November 2010)

Also wir haben den Weber Ritschie und die (teure) Entscheidung hat sich gelohnt. Anfangs mit Babyschale haben wir mit unserer Tocher als sie 9 Monate alt war eine dreitägige Bodensee - Umrundung gemacht - war echt Klasse -. Und jetzt was soll ich sagen, man bekommt sie aus dem Anhänger nicht mehr raus.

Der Weber Ritschie ist sehr werthaltig, (hat ein hohen Restwert) Wir würden nicht tauschen wollen. Zu Beginn hatten wir auch andere, günstigere Hersteller im Visier, die aber in Verarbeitung, Komfort und Platzangebot nicht punkten konnten. soweit unsere Erfahrung.

Grüße vom Bodensee 
Uwe


----------



## mat2u (4. Dezember 2010)

Den Vorredner die sich für ein teureres Modell ausgesprochen haben kann ich mich nur voll und ganz anschließen.
Mein Sohn wurde etwa 2 Jahre, anfangs mit dem speziellen Zubehör für die ganz kleinen, von mir duch die Gegend gefahren.
Ich hatte mich für den Chariot Cougar 2, also den Zweisitzer enschieden.
So konnte mein Sohn bequem in der Mitte sitzen und auch mal ein Freund von ihm mitfahren.
Da ich nie damit in der Stadt unterwegs war hat mich die Breite des Teils nicht sonderlich gestört - im Gelände gewöhnt man sich an die Überbreite (ist wie wenn man mit einem Pferdeanhänger unterwegs ist  ).
Die Einschätzung dass ein teures Modell unter dem Strich nicht wirklich mehr kostet kann ich nur teilen, der Anhänger ist mittlerweile über ebay verkauft worden - der Wertverlust war in etwa so hoch wie ein Baumarktanhänger kosten würde (in sowas wollte ich aber den Rücken meines Kindes nicht schädigen lassen.
Nachfolgend ein Bild vom Gespann.
Gruß
Matthias 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Markusso (4. Dezember 2010)

Lustiges Bild!
Wie lange fährst Du den Hänger schon am Fully? Hab Bedenken, dass das die Lager nicht aushalten...


----------



## mat2u (4. Dezember 2010)

Welche Lager, die am Bike? Nein weder dort noch am Anhänger hatte ich irgendwelche Defekte, auch als Gespann habe ich "Naturwege" bevozugt.
Das Zeug hat zu halten - falls mal nicht, so hätte ich es eben getauscht.
Der Cougar 2 ist jeoch einem Ghost Powerkid 20" gewichen - ich freue mich schon auf das nächste Kinderbike.


----------



## mystik-1 (21. Januar 2011)

Ich habe den  KidCar comfort für 2 Kinder, 4,5 und 7 Jahre.
Er ist sehr leicht und ich kann ihn einfach mit ins Geschäft nehmen. Paßt zumindest vor Ort durch alle Türen/Gänge.

im Nachhinein hätte ich wohl eher den Kindercar Handicap nehmen sollen. Die Kids sind nämlich manchmal faul und langsam wirds eng im Kidcar^^


----------

